# Terrys (first report)



## Miss Lightyear (Sep 23, 2014)

This is my first report on the forum so if im doing anything wrong im sure some of you can point me in the right direction. 

Visited September 2014 with Skankypants and 2 others. Had a very close game of cat and mouse with secca this particular day!

























Thanks for looking


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 23, 2014)

Excellent first report! Nothing wrong with that at all! 
Brilliant, thanks for sharing!


----------



## brickworx (Sep 23, 2014)

Yeah, nice pics and decent report....cheers!


----------



## skankypants (Sep 23, 2014)

Spot on....super snaps


----------



## Miss Lightyear (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks guys. Ive got tons of reports to put up but wont bombard you with them all at once!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 23, 2014)

Hello you!! Nice to see you signed up! Great first report and great photos!!! I need to go here


----------



## Chopper (Sep 23, 2014)

There's a haziness to these pics that I love. Nice first report


----------



## Mr beady (Sep 23, 2014)

Secca. Nice one UE'er


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Sep 23, 2014)

'eyup stranger! Its about time you joined up here  nice to see you.

Great first report too


----------



## Pilot (Sep 24, 2014)

This is not just great for a first report, it's one many would be proud to have posted. Excellent shots, and beautifully framed. A little site history,perhaps?


----------



## Miss Lightyear (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks for the lovley comments! Ill be sure to add some site history on future reports


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 24, 2014)

Great images and report.If my shots were half as good as these I,d be chuffed,Well done.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 25, 2014)

lovely first report!!! great shots...looks a wonderful place....wud love to see too!


----------



## Miss Lightyear (Sep 25, 2014)

Its worth a trip just for the staircase!


----------



## LittleOz (Sep 27, 2014)

Good to see you on here. Fab shots and lovely processing.


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 27, 2014)

Helloo Mrs , good to see you on here. Nice report action


----------



## HughieD (Oct 1, 2014)

Fantastic stuff...


----------

